# Contest #1



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Contest is closed cause we have a WINNER!!!!  

Throwback has the correct number.  We cleaned 112 fish.  

Fishing Marshall is 2nd 

Reel Lady is 3rd 

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to everyone that took a shot at it.


WalleyeGuy and Shortdrift had two great days of ice fishing. We caught a lot of nice panfish and were turning eight inchers loose that were not injured. We want YOU to guess the total number of fish kept and cleaned based on the picture below. The closest to the correct number will receive six walleye worm harness hand tied by WalleyeGuy and Shortdrift. Contest will run through next Monday the 9th, or end immediately if the correct number is guessed.

We will need at least ten participants to make the contest worthwhile.

Good Luck and post your guess. One guess per member and you cannot duplicate another members guess.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my guess..... 89
and dang.. it looks yummy..does the winner get a sample pack of those too???


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I am taking a real shot in the dark 156


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

i'll guess 113


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

WOW!! those sre some nice fillets for panfish; all 174 of them


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll guess 125. And congratulations on the success. One of these days I am gonna do this ice fishing thing.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll Guess 102. Congrats


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that ain't a easy one  76


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say 83


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I once cleaned 50 gills on the head and that pile sure looks a little bigger so I'll say 55... I'd rather have a small baggie of gills then the harness's


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I am going to go with 86


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll go with Shortdrift's age... 96 

LOL!!! Nice fillets guys. Look GREAT!!! Must have been a blast catching those gills.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd say 103


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Johnboy, Shortdrift isn't THAT old!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you sure???? =.D


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

i say it 90


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

121 Is it even close?


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I'll guess 101


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Let me take a stab at...60?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok how bout 136


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

my guess is 65 and i think that may be a little closer to shordrifts age big Daddy LOL


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like .......... 106


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can not base this on personal experience because I have never filleted a pile like that before. So my shot in the dark is 69.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Keep Guessin Boys.
Man, what an awesome 2 days of Gills slammin we had.
It sure feels good to have this rareity happen every now and then.
It keeps you drill more holes in the hopes of doing it again.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

220. That's a whole lotta fillets!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Man that is going to make a nice fish fry!!  

193 would be my guess.....


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

hmmm....I'd say 116


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Owen and Ron!!!
They did just Fine
So my guess is 109!!!!!

Nice job guys,, Stan


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

how about 140


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like 132 to me


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

45 X 2 = 90 filets, i say 47.
tim


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll put a guess of 140 filets (70 fish).

Is this like The Price is Right? Closet to the real number without going over?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will say 66 fish

i was thinking of saying 1 i wander if i would win?????  "Is this like The Price is Right" thats funny  .........jim


----------



## XpressDave (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow or holy panfish! Looks like 144 to me.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

#120 fish kept and cleaned

man great job guys thats a nice stack of fillets


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I always had some choice words for contestants on TPIR who would bid $1....that was just plain cheatin'!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll go with 88 fish, nice mess of fillets!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like your arms may have gotten a bit tired pull in them fish if not later cleaning em. My guess is ....... 117


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my guess is 69


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks to be 44 and no bones.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

I wanna know how many cases of beer it takes to clean that many fish. All the fish i catch it only takes me one (beer that is). I'll say 119 fish.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

exactly 100 fish.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My guess is 116.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

i'd have to say 58. and i'd rather have the fillets than the harnesses too.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Monday is the 7th  my birthday is Tuesday the 8th  so how about a nice birthday present for Bassy, 200 fish, 100 fillets per stack ?!?!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I just cleaned 50 and I forgot how long it takes. Lots of work so if there is 200 there my thoughts are with the cleaners. John


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm goin' with 87. Oh and Bill, Marcia beat you to it, she already guess 116


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Shortdrift...
I'll take a stab at that and say 63 fish....sure is a nice mess of fillet's!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ill Guess 75


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I;D SAY ALL OF EM ARE THERE


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll guess 86.............


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I;D SAY ALL OF EM ARE THERE


We have a winner LMAO


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess is 131......JIM


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

Whoa  thats alot of fish---- yummm. Just finished fryin' up 40 gill fillets for dinner so I am guessing at:
230 fish ???


----------



## Throwback (Dec 22, 2004)

I'll guess 112,sitting here thinking how much fun that must have been.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Has anyone come close yet?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Throwback has the correct number.  We cleaned 112 fish.  

Fishing Marshall is 2nd and will get four harness.

Reel Lady is 3rd and will get two harness.

The winners should send Shortdrift your name and complete address. You should also send a check for $9.95 to cover shipping and handling.  
(just kidding)  

Contest #1 is now closed. 

Congratulations to the winners and thanks to everyone that participated.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL, I guessed the same as ReelLady, doh! I just posted my number at the bottom of the page cause I didn't have time to figure out what everyone else had voted! 

Congratz to the winners...


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

The contest was great!!!!
And best it was free!!!
You missed it by four!!
I missed it by three!!!!  

Just had to poke some fun,,, You guys are great.......
Ron has rewarded me over and over again......
We've had some great days on the water......
Ron has been my inspiration,, thanks ShortDrift....
Can't wait for that Smallmouth trip!!!!! 


NIce Thread Ron,,,, Stan


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I need your information.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ron for doing that, it was fun to watch them guess. If they are not claimed in 24 hours, forward them to me, I'll make sure they get good use


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, I'll give them until Monday, 8pm to respond.  I'm sure I will hear from Reel Lady and I'm certain she would like to move up to #1.  As far as your request goes, I'll make up a couple for you just because you are such a nice guy.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I missed it by11.Appreciate the fun. Thank you, John


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yipee!  I'm am so lucky  Thanks for the entertaining (and rewarding) thread Ron. You get an "A" for creativity.... Keep em coming!
Marcia


----------

